# burr oak unlimited horsepower



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

i was talking to the manager at burr oak mike powers he informed me that burr oak is also unlimited horsepower idle only .he said it is the only lake through parks and rec. that is that way the other 4 lakes are through divison of wildlife . early fall we had been catching a lot of nice bass then they started to show up with red blotches on their sides almost like you had taken sandpaper to the fish about the size of a silver dollar. haven,t done as well since that showed up. i imagine that is what all the testing is about


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

burr oak lake? odnr site says 10 hp
Boating

A ten horsepower limit for boats is in effect on Burr Oak Lake. 
Five launch ramps provide access to the lake. 
Boat rentals, fuel and seasonal dock rentals are offered at the marina.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I also heard that it is idle only, I think it is great. We need more lakes like this, even the all the 10hp lakes should be idle only.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Burr Oak is Unlimited , Idle Only


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

whose going to idle when no one is watching them that like being on the interstate no body drives 65 mph any more.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with Bill-H.


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

those jet ski is what i don't like making waves so you can't fish. they need a ranger their to control the lake all fine them heavy for speeding.


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Never seen many 10 hp boats at Idle!!


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Folks I fish lake snowden a lot. It is a idle only lake as well. From experience I have never seen anyone busting up the water. If so I would let them know, that is a fact. I think most of us can be responible about it, but we also have to police ourselves and others as well. I would still like to seen all of the smaller lakes go to and idle only. I know many times on the water some of the 10hp boats can really stir things up.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i asked the odnr about the 10hp limit at burr oaks lake plus the unlimited horsepower on that lake running at idle only and here is the answer i got back.
"Parks, Burr Oak" <[email protected]> Wednesday, May 14, 2008 10:10:00 AMTo:[email protected]

This is in response to your question about the horse power on Burr Oak lake. It is only 10 hp power at this time. They are proposing to modify the current horsepower regulation. The proposal would allow boats with motors greater than 10 horsepower to operate on the lake, but only at "no wake" or "idle" speeds. the proposed change is part of a two year pilot study. The proposed hosrepower limit change must first go through the division's administrative rule-making process which allows for public input. The date for the public rules hearing on the proposed rule change has not yet been set, but is anticipated for later this spring. The division will publicize the hearing date and where to send comments once the date, time and location have been set. 



Thanks, 



Marcia Halasz 
Account Clerk 3 
Burr Oak State Park


----------

